# mechanic suggestion near limerick



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all - 

We are down near Limerick. I've decided that the clunk on my front end is probably a ball joint & so I should not be driving much more on it. 

Can someone suggest a mechanic around Limerick? 

Thank you! 
Matt

(sorry to all who also read this post on motorhomecraic)


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi there,
. Call to James in Anchor point motorhomes and they should be able to recommend someone to you. They are located just off Dublin motorway near Killaloe (10min from city)

Hope this helps
Raymond


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Matt
Did you get sorted.
I have only just seen your post.
I am based in Limerick but presently in Slovenia.
Ian


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Yaxley -

Well I did get it sorted -- I'd read a lot about the problem before & well, not 100% sure we've fixed it. But the fix was to simply tighten the mcpherson strut's top bolts.

However, then I went to Cara motohomes and found out (and it's a good thing I found out) that I've got a small leak on a corner of the alcove. So now I have a new thing for the todo list.

How's Slovenia? Sounds warm!

Matt


----------

